# Bajar potencia a un amplificador Fender TwinReverb



## desterrado (Jul 27, 2019)

Hola..!  me llego un amplificador Fender TwinReverb que tiene 100 watios RMS con cuatro válvulas 6L6 ( PushPull-Paralelo) y quieren que con una llave se baje la potencia como a la mitad (50W)....pense que desconectando la grilla pantalla (screen)  y convirtiendo a la válvula en triodo se puede hacer esto...alguien tiene experiencia en esta modificación..?  Se alteran los parámetros de fidelidad? hay que corregir bias..?.  Gracias y saludos.!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 27, 2019)

Hola caro Don desterrado , una dica que te dejo aca serias desligar (eso por meo de la llave ) lo filmento de dos valvulas 6L6 (una de cada paralelo) 
!Suerte!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 28, 2019)

¿No vale con bajar el volumen sin más?
No entiendo el sentido de la pregunta.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2019)

Scooter dijo:


> ¿No vale con bajar el volumen sin más?
> No entiendo el sentido de la pregunta.


¡ Tu no entiendes nada !

¿ Por que hacerlo fácil pudiendo hacerlo complicado y a mayor costo ?


----------



## Scooter (Jul 28, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¡ Tu no entiendes nada !
> 
> ¿ Por que hacerlo fácil pudiendo hacerlo complicado y a mayor costo ?


Ah, si, entonces yo usaría una fuente que pase a continua, luego un inversor trifásico, y un trafo Y-Zz, después un un tri-dodecafásico y  por fín rectificación para bajar de 110 a 105 la tensión de la rejilla y que baje así la potencia.
Todo el mundo sabe que rectificar dodecafásica es mejor que filtrar sin mas.


En serio, ¿Tiene alguna ventaja modificar un ampmlificador para eso?¿No basta poner un tope en el pote de volumen?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2019)

_Ciempre esiste el bibo con un atornillador  cuec _


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jul 28, 2019)

Si me apoyo en la creencia popular en que el cliente siempre tiene que tener la razón y hay que dejarlo satisfecho, se lo hago. Solo le advierto que la solución podría tener su costo y tiempo para llevarla a cabo, ya que podría implicar alterar importantemente el diseño original. En ese caso, si se decide, se implementa con todas las advertencias del caso.

Posiblemente, luego de un tiempo de pruebas y usos, el mismo cliente se termine dando cuenta que no era necesaria tamaña implementación y retorne a nosotros con una nueva solicitud, la de volverlo a su originalidad de funcionamiento. Entonces, ahí volvemos nuevamente con todas las advertencias del caso y, si el cliente se decide nuevamente en el cambio, se lo implementamos (total, si dejamos registro de lo que le hicimos, podemos volver en camino inverso).

Nosotros, como técnicos, en el mientras tanto nos divertimos por los constantes desafíos y generamos algún que otro ingreso extra al trabajo de rutina. El cliente, por otro lado, puede terminar aprendiendo la lección a costa de ciertas erogaciones. Así, la vida sigue y se retroalimenta .

Fogo: si me tocara hacer esa implementación en el pot de volúmen, esos dos tornillos se los cobro como traídos de la NASA!!!. Ni te cuento si se los tengo que sacar y remendar serigrafía completa !!!


----------



## Scooter (Jul 29, 2019)

Ahora entiendo tu avatar.
Totalmente adecuado.

Por eso dejé de ser empresario, cuando los clientes pedían tonterías trataba de no hacerlas por todos los medios.

Pues es sencillo, a la entrada de audio pones dos resistencias formando un divisor de tensión y le cobras 1000€ por cada una de ellas más la mano de obra de instalarlas.
Para dar mas emoción pones una placa con dos microcontroladores, dos DSPs y unos filtros monstruosos todo ello sin conectar a ningún lado.

Fuente de inspiración: Leed la historia del amstrad 472. Modelo exclusivo del mercado español con 8k de RAM adicionales conectadas a...    ...ningún sitio.


----------



## crimson (Ago 1, 2019)

¿No será que quiere un atenuador de salida y no se supo explicar? Hay algunos equipos que atenúan resistivamente la salida, para hacer trabajar la etapa de salida en saturación (que suene podrido) pero que no le descone el parlante, se usa mucho desde hace un tiempo, capaz viene por ahí la mano...
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 1, 2019)

crimson dijo:


> ¿No será que quiere un atenuador de salida y no se supo explicar? Hay algunos equipos que atenúan resistivamente la salida, para hacer trabajar la etapa de salida en saturación (que suene podrido) pero que no le descone el parlante, se usa mucho desde hace un tiempo, capaz viene por ahí la mano...
> Saludos C


Podría ser , aunque no parece ser lo que comenta, si algún día retorna al Foro, tal vez lo aclare


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 1, 2019)

Lo más probable sea que "el guitarrista" quedó sordo como piedra y, los que estén pidiendo que con una llave se le baje la potencia a la mitad a ese Twin Reverb sean los restantes del grupete (que no deben estar tan sordos, todavía).

Creo que sé qué llave pueden usar, para calmar al sordo!!!

Si se la tiran por la cabeza, van a ver cómo baja la potencia solito nomás!!! También bajan al sordo!!!.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 2, 2019)

crimson dijo:


> ¿No será que quiere un atenuador de salida y no se supo explicar? Hay algunos equipos que atenúan resistivamente la salida, para hacer trabajar la etapa de salida en saturación (que suene podrido) pero que no le descone el parlante, se usa mucho desde hace un tiempo, capaz viene por ahí la mano...
> Saludos C


Pues eso tiene sentido


----------



## ska_gatotw (Ago 2, 2019)

Hola, paso a dejar un comentario que creería que no es necesario, todos acá saben como funcionan estos equipos; los músicos piden esta modificación para conseguir distorsión a menor volúmen.
La primera opción es quitar dos válvulas en la salida (dos que sean complementarias del push-pull) y cambiar la impedancia en la salida a 4 ohms (si el parlante es de 8). 
Poner una llave que cambie esto no debería ser muy complicado, pero ya se escapa a mis conocimientos, hay un foro en particular que trata de estos temas y tiene muchísima info útil: El cuartito Diyer 
Lamento no poder ayudar mucho mas, un saludo!


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Nov 5, 2019)

Hola. Supongo que lo que quería es bajar la potencia de la etapa de salida, para lograr (como dijo @ska_gatotw) mayor distorsión a bajo volumen (tal vez para para practicar en casa y no molestar). Así que no sirve con bajar el volumen, como decía @Scooter, ni atenuar la salida, como apuntaba @crimson.

*Una forma sencilla* de lograrlo es añadir *un regulador de voltaje* como una nueva rama en la fuente de alimentación. 
Hay que *alimentar el ánodo y la pantalla de los pentodos* (de la etapa de salida) con ese nuevo voltaje regulado, mientras que las etapas de previo siguen con el voltaje original, tomado justo antes de la entrada al regulador.
Puede hacerse con un sencillo regulador serie *utilizando componentes discretos*: un mosfet de alta tensión (canal N), un potenciómetro lineal (VR), un par de resistencias y diodos de protección, sin realimentación ni nada; no es necesario estabilizar el voltaje, basta con poder bajar el voltaje, con el potenciómetro (VR), que regula la tensión en la puerta del mosfet (en montaje drenador común). Adjunto un esquema básico pero que funciona.



*Bajar el voltaje de ánodos/pantallas reduce el headroom de la etapa*, y provoca que la salida se recorte prematuramente. No es la solución más limpia, pero sí una de las más sencillas. Lo he *probado*, y *funciona*.

Algunas observaciones... en el esquema adjunto, R3 debe ser de pequeño valor, y R1 debe ser una fracción del valor del potenciómetro VR1 (por ejemplo, el 10%); además, sus valores deben ser relativamente altos, ya que la tensión de entrada seguramente supere los 300 V, y la mayoría de los potenciómetros no pueden disipar apenas potencia sin quemarse.

¡Un saludo!


----------



## mahony (Dic 18, 2019)

Lo correcto es usar un atenuador. 
Un equipo de guitarra valvular además debe entregar todo lo que entrega a volumen medio alto. 
1 Sag
2 clippling
3 saturaciones
4 Color (tono)
5 etc
Este compañero necesita que ninguna de estas, digamos " bondades" se eliminen al bajarle la potencia y puedan seguirse oyendo como si estuviera a plena capacidad.
Si bajamos voltaje. Sacamos de parámetros tanto válvulas, impedancias, hacemos una compresión en la familia de curvas en  las características de válvulas,  variamos polarizaciónes tanto en válvulas del previo cómo en la potencia, en fin no es la solución.
Quitar válvulas y alimentar parlante en otro tap diferente al de este, pudiera ser una solución si dándole ingeniería inversa no afecte la impedancia reflejada, pero posiblemente habría que tocar la polarización de las válvulas que queden.
Por eso la única factible y sin hacer modificación alguna, ni sumergirnos en su interior  es colocar un atenuador, este dispositivo esta a la venta en muchas tiendas de amplificadores en Ebay, Amazon  y en caso extremo construirselo.
Saludos


----------



## En Clave de Retro (Dic 19, 2019)

mahony dijo:


> Lo correcto es usar un atenuador.



Te refieres a un atenuador a la salida que disipe el exceso de potencia, ¿no?
Si es así, @crimson lo comentó en el post #10.

Es, como dices, la mejor solución si necesitas mantener todo el carácter el amplificador, pero ese no era un requisito _sine qua non _ para la persona que inició el hilo, o no lo dijo. De hecho, se plateaba configurar la etapa como triodo y modificar la polarización. 

Entiendo perfectamente tu punto, y lo comparto (es más, me sumo a la recomendación), pero, en mi humilde opinión, lo «correcto» depende de las necesidades y preferencias. El atenuador tiene sus desventajas también, porque tienes que cargar con otro aparato que puede pesar unos 2 kg y que genera calor. A la mayoría le dará igual, pero a falta de datos, conviene mencionarlo.


----------



## mahony (Dic 19, 2019)

100 porciento de acuerdo, pero a los atenuadores le veo sentido solo en casa para prácticas o en locales de ensayo o grabaciones, no para ir cargando un tareco mas, y más con un ampli que ya de por si hay que hacer prácticas con pesas para levantarlo. Nada, cada cual con su chorizo, yo doy mi opinión. 
Saludos cordiales


----------

